# Boykott der EM in der Ukraine



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie ihr ja wisst, fordern viele Politiker ein EM Boykott in der Ukraine. Dazu kam es, da die inhaftierte ehemalige Ministerpräsidentin Julia Tymoschenko nicht Menschenwürdig behandelt wird bzw. worden ist und durch ihren Hungerstreik sehr geschwächt sein soll.

Nun die EU hat heute bekanntgegeben, dass sie die EM in der Ukraine boykottieren wird. 

Wie seht ihr es? Soll man die EM in der Ukraine boykottieren oder hat Politik nichts mit Sport zutun? 


Persönliche Meinung:

Nunja ich finde, das was die netten Politiker von sich geben, ist doch völliger Stuß. Jetzt schreien sie alle rum, man solle die EM boykottieren usw. 
Hat man bei den Olympischen Spielen in China davon gesprochen, sie zu boykottieren? Hat man nach der bekanntgabe, das die WM 2022 (oder 2018) in Katar stattfinden wird davon gesprochen, sie zu boykottieren, weil dort die Frauenrechte noch nicht wirklich eingehalten werden, wenn es den überhaupt welche dort gibt?
Soweit ich weiß, NEIN. 
Aber klar, mit China will man sich auch nicht über Menschenrechte streiten, dafür sind sie ein zu starker Handelspartner für die EU. 
Echt, entweder man fährt eine gerade Linie oder lässt es ganz bleiben, aber doch nicht nach dem Motto: "Ochja die Veranstalltung boykottieren wir mal, aaaah ne diese wiederum aber nicht " 

Ich finde Sport und Politik gehören nicht wirklich zusammen. Damit machen unsere Politiker nur dieses schöne Ereignis, die EM, kaputt. Auch Polen muss leider darunter leiden, wo sie sich doch von ihrer besten Seite zeigen wollen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Mai 2012)

Da die EM nichts mit Politik, und die Politik nichts mit Fußball zu tun hat, finde ich es nur störend.
Die sollen das in Debatten und Sitzungen in Brüssel sich ausmachen, und nicht bei einem Sportereignis.
Und bei diesem Boykott geht es nur um eine Person, die überwiegende Mehrzahl in den Ukrainischen Gefängnissen geht es bedeutend schlechter !


----------



## derP4computer (3. Mai 2012)

[x] Ja, ich finde die EM sollte (in der Ukraine) boykottiert werden


----------



## killah (3. Mai 2012)

soll das jetzt ein witz sein 
weil jemand im knast ist soll die em boykottiert werden

glaub den politikern ist langweilig
die reichtigen probleme werden nicht behandelt 

in den news genauso 
da werden sinnlose nachrichten gezeigt von tieren usw
alles werbung oder geldmacherei


----------



## Iceananas (3. Mai 2012)

Der Populismus der Politiker ist ja kaum zu ertragen. Wieso kümmern sie sich nicht um andere Probleme, die es nötig haben gelöst zu werden?

Im Gefängnis ist es nun mal kein Luxushotel. Wen interessierts sonst, ob irgendein Häftling Rückenschmerzen hat?
Außerdem ist die, so man den Berichten Glauben schenken kann, auch zurecht im Gefängnis. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was der Aufruhr soll. Und wenn die paar fette Politiker meinen, sie sparen sich die "Dienstreisen" in die Ukraine, dann freue ich mich als Steuerzahler.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> [x] Ja, ich finde die EM sollte (in der Ukraine) boykottiert werden


 
Gleiche Meinung bei mir. Das liegt aber nicht nur an Frau Tymoschenko. Sondern daran das die Studenten ausziehen müssen und das die Ukraine Straßenhunde abschlachtet.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Mai 2012)

Kauft nicht beim Ukrainer...was müssten wir nicht alles boykottieren, kein Gas aus Russland, kein Öl aus Saudi Arabien, kein RTL etc. pp.
Muss man ja direkt das Leben boykottieren. 
Von mir aus können die Politiker, die sich gerne mit anderen Dispoten ablichten lassen und Waffenlieferungen genehmigen, daheim bleiben solange die Nationalmannschaft hinfährt. Finde den Boykottaufruf lächerlich.




> und das die Ukraine Straßenhunde abschlachtet.



Das ist wirklich das schlimmste Verbrechen weltweit.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (3. Mai 2012)

@turbosnake  Ohja ist das grausam in anderen Ländern werden Menschen hingerichtet wie Schweine und du beschwerst dich weil die Hunde abschlachten??

Sport hat doch nichts mit ner Frau im Knast oder abgeschlachteten Hunden zutun, es ist ein ganz normales internationales event ud das zu boykottieren ist einfach nur absurd


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (3. Mai 2012)

> Hat man bei den Olympischen Spielen in China davon gesprochen, sie zu  boykottieren? Hat man nach der bekanntgabe, das die WM 2022 (oder 2018)  in Katar stattfinden wird davon gesprochen, sie zu boykottieren, weil  dort die Frauenrechte noch nicht wirklich eingehalten werden, wenn es  den überhaupt welche dort gibt?


Wie traurig es auch sein mag, es ist nachvollziebar. Sollen sich die Politiker mit wichtigen Handelspartnern wie z.B. China, Russland, oder Katar anlegen... nur wegen ein paar irrelevanten Ereignissen??


> Echt, entweder man fährt eine gerade Linie oder lässt es ganz bleiben,


Also mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, oder wie? In der Politik gibt es kein "entweder... oder".


> Ich finde Sport und Politik gehören nicht wirklich zusammen. Damit  machen unsere Politiker nur dieses schöne Ereignis, die EM, kaputt. Auch  Polen muss leider darunter leiden, wo sie sich doch von ihrer besten  Seite zeigen wollen.


Was ist denn wichtiger, die EM, oder dass die EU ein Zeichen setzt? Klar, es wäre schon traurig, wenn die EM nicht stattfinden würde, aber wenn sich dadurch vill ein paar Sachen in der Ukraine ändern, ist es mir wert.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @turbosnake  Ohja ist das grausam in anderen Ländern werden Menschen hingerichtet wie Schweine und du beschwerst dich weil die Hunde abschlachten??
> 
> Sport hat doch nichts mit ner Frau im Knast oder abgeschlachteten Hunden zutun, es ist ein ganz normales internationales event ud das zu boykottieren ist einfach nur absurd


Doch die Hunde werden wegen der EM abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Iceananas (3. Mai 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> aber wenn sich dadurch vill ein paar Sachen in der Ukraine ändern, ist es mir wert.


 
Glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht? Die lachen sich da drüben gerade ein Ast ab, dass sich die Clowns hier wegen denen gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Mai 2012)

Und was ist mit den Straßenkatzen? Die werden mal wieder vergessen...war ja klar!


----------



## Seeefe (3. Mai 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wie traurig es auch sein mag, es ist nachvollziebar. Sollen sich die Politiker mit wichtigen Handelspartnern wie z.B. China, Russland, oder Katar anlegen... nur wegen ein paar irrelevanten Ereignissen??
> 
> Also mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, oder wie? In der Politik gibt es kein "entweder... oder".


 

Ich sage nicht mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Aber man kann doch nicht auf der einen Seite total Aufschreien und auf der anderen Seite das Thema ganz leise ansprechen bzw. stillschweigen. Das ist es, was mich an dieser Situation nervt. Entweder man vertritt seine Meinung vor allen Parteien oder lässt es, aber nicht nach dem Motto: "Dem Ukrainischem Ministerpräsidentem sag ich jetzt mal knüppelhart meine Meinung, aber beim Chinesischem Präsidentem flüstere ich es ihm nur ins Ohr oder lasse es gleich ganz sein". 
Das finde ich geht nicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (4. Mai 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubst doch wohl selbst nicht? Die lachen sich da drüben gerade ein Ast ab, dass sich die Clowns hier wegen denen gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen.



Sie müssen es in der Summe sehen. Der Boykott wird nicht das einzige sein, was die EU unternehmen wird. 
Primär geht es darum, die Medienaufmerksamkeit nach Ukraine zu lenken. Dies kann z.B.(!) ausländische Investoren abschrecken, was zu erheblichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden führen kann


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2012)

[x] _Nein, die EM soll nicht boykottiert werden

_Der Sport sollte sich nicht zum Politischen Werkzeug degradieren lassen! Politik und Sport sind 2 verschiedene dinge die nicht gemeinsam in einem Topf geworfen werden dürfen!


----------



## Rohstoff (4. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn ich eher gar nichts von Fußball halte, bin ich der Meinung,  dass das eine Sport und das andere Politik ist. Ich finde diese  Boykottaufrufe lächerlich. Traurig, dass die Politik (insbesondere die EU-Kommission) diese Spielchen  mitspielt.



Iceananas schrieb:


> Im Gefängnis ist es nun mal kein Luxushotel. Wen interessierts sonst, ob irgendein Häftling Rückenschmerzen hat?
> Außerdem ist die, so man den Berichten Glauben schenken kann, auch zurecht im Gefängnis.



So man den Berichten Glauben schenken kann! Es gibt andere Stimmen, die sagen, dass es sich hier um politische Machtspielchen handelt und man einfach den Kopf der unbequemen Opposition wegsperrt. Die Problematik ist verzwickt, zumal man niemandem glauben kann. Dass die westliche Welt eher das orangene Lager unterstützt ist bekannt. Dass die westliche Welt hier mehr Probleme sieht als nur "unschöne" Haftbedingungen ist klar. Trotzdem... das eine Sport, das andere Politik.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

die sollen mal zu einem ergebnis kommen 
länger kann ich mir das net mehr anhören


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2012)

Boykott?
Was denn für einer?

Politischer?: Wer als Politiker der Meinung ist, Sport für sich zu instrumentalisieren (also inbesondere unsere derzeitige Regierung), der muss sich auch gefallenlassen, wenn man ihn danach misst. Also ab in die Ukraine mit allen deutschen Politikern, die unterdrückende Regimen und antidemokratische Maßnahmen einfach nur toll finden! (also fast alle, oder wo waren die alle, als die Opposition in der Ukraine zerschlagen wurde?)

Sportlicher?: Wer sich vom Staat bezahlen lässt, der kann sich nicht apolitisch geben. Mögen die Verbände doch also mal die Milliarden zurückzahlen, die sie über die öffentlich-rechtlichen erhalten haben, die staatlich geförderten Stadien zurückgeben und den Polizisten unter die Arme greifen, die diverse Überstunden abzufeiern hätten. Aber auch hier gilt: Schon längst zu spät. Die Ukraine hat die EM wegen dem politischen Umbruch bekommen, den die jetzige Regierung wieder eingepackt hat (wortwörtlich) - da hätte schon bei den ersten Repressalien eine Reaktion kommen müssen.

Wirtschaftlicher?: Wäre ja wohl gelacht, wenn Unternehmen, denen Menschen im Rest der Welt auch ziemlich egal sind, auf einmal ihr Sponsoring beflekt sehen würden, nur weil die EM in einer Bananenrepublik stattfindet.

Privater?: Andere Staaten, in denen Oppositionen unterdrückt oder abgeschaft werden und in denen Menschenrechte nicht für alle gelten sind auch beliebte Urlaubsländer 


Fazit: Die jetzige Diskussion ist lächerlich und wohl eher Wahlkämpfen geschildert. Gehandelt werden hätte schon vor Jahren. Jetzt werden 1-2 Politiker weniger und vielleicht mal ein kritisches Transparent wohl das höchste der Gefühle sein. Selbst orangene Schals verbieten sich ja von selbst, schließlich ist Fußball wichtiger als Demokratie


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Mai 2012)

> Wirtschaftlicher?: Wäre ja wohl gelacht, wenn Unternehmen, denen  Menschen im Rest der Welt auch ziemlich egal sind, auf einmal ihr  Sponsoring beflekt sehen würden, nur weil die EM in einer  Bananenrepublik stattfindet.


Es geht ja nicht um den Imageschaden.  In der Ukraine wurden Stadien, Hotels, Flughäfen, etc. gebaut/ausgebaut - nur für die EM. Und wenn die EM nicht stattfindet, bleiben all die Sachen unbenutzt und der ganze aufwand war umsonst.


> Gehandelt werden hätte schon vor Jahren.


Hätte die EM schon vor Jahren in der Ukraine stattgefundet hätten die Politiker schon vorher "gehandelt" (also die EM instrumentalisiert). Ich find zwar auch, dass es lächerlich ist, auf solche mittel zurückzugreifen, aber die Politiker scheinen hier eine gute Chance zu sehen die Medienaufmerksamkeit (von hier) in die Ukraine zu lenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2012)

Die Infrastruktur vor Ort wurde primär von der Ukraine/ukrainischen Unternehmen gebaut. Es ging aber um die internationalen Sponsoren, die boykottieren könnten.

Und das die EM in der Ukraine stattfinden wird, steht seit einem halben Jahrzehnt fest. Mehr als rechtzeitig genug also, um sie beim politischen Wechsel 2010 im Hinterkopf zu haben (wenn es einem denn um die Ukraine gänge und nicht um den eigenen Standpunkt in Deutschland...).


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Mai 2012)

[x] Nein, verdammt! 

Dieses dumme Gelaber kann einem echt auf den Sack gehen. Da haben die Aasfresser von Medien mal wieder was ausgegraben und schon tanzt unserer Pack von Narren und Heuchlern, die sich als Politiker bezeichnen, nach deren Pfeife - Hauptsache die fangen nicht an bei einem in seiner dreckigen Wäsche zu wühlen.

Und warum geht es überhaupt? Eine Verurteilte frei zu erpressen? Da kann ich mich nur an Kopf fassen.An Stelle von ukrainischen Regierung würde ich allen, die mit dieser Art von Erpressung ankommen, anbieten sich zum Teufel zu scheren.

Mist, hätte ich besser diesen Thread gar nicht erst entdeckt.


----------



## Wendigo (7. Mai 2012)

Die O Spiele in China konnte man auch nicht boykottieren. Wie auch? China nimmt mittlerweile in der Wirtschaft und ect. eine viel zu wichtige Rolle ein. Das ist wie mit em Ölfaktor in manchen Ländern.

Nachdem gestern der letzte Bundesligaspieltag war und ich ein Fussballsüchtling bin, bin ich gegen einen Boykott der EM. Dies jedoch nur auf Ebene der Nationalmannschaft.
Auf der Politikeben lasse ich freie Hand. Für mich eh ein Protest, der nichts bewirken wird. 

Wie sagte mal ein Fußballer? Wir brauchen Eier...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2012)

[x] _Interessiert mich nicht_ 

Wenn aber schon Boykott dann sollte man die Handelsbeziehung stark einschränken bzw einstellen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. Mai 2012)

[X] Nein; 
Sport und Politik sollten (ab hier) auseinandergehalten werden und die Sportler als auch die Leute in der Ukraine inkl. der dortigen Beteiligten u. Vorbereiter nicht um die Früchte 
ihrer Arbeit gebracht werden. 
Ausserdem lenkt eine stattfindende EM die Aufmerksamkeit d. Weltöffentlichkeit auf das Land und dies erhöht den Druck auf das Quasi-diktatorische Regime d. Ukraine und zeigt, 
daß man die Regierung u. ihre Politik ablehnt, aber nicht das Land und seine Bürger an sich.


----------



## Bääängel (7. Mai 2012)

[x] nein
Schwieriges Thema. Wie wärs mit EM-Boykott in der Ukraine und die ausfallenden Spiele dann in Dt. stattfinden lassen. Gibt ja angeblich einen solchen Notfallplan. 

Spaß beiseite. Klar, Sport und Politik voneinander trennen. Aber: Seit China und spätestens seit Katar (große Fussballnation  ) ist es doch offensichtlich, dass die Entscheidung des Austragungsortes längst zu einer politischen Entscheidung geworden ist. Vielleicht sollte man sich fragen, für wen denn der Austragungsort der Wettspiele überhaupt wichtig ist. Für die Spieler, Fussballfans der ganzen Welt oder für die des jeweiligen Landes oder doch für die Politik? Meiner Meinung nach für die Bewohner des Landes. Ich erinnere mich noch an 2006, als man nicht einen Fuß nach draußen setzen konnte, ohne eine schwarz-rot-goldene Flagge zu sehen. 
Die Ukraine war damals und ist auch heute eine fussballerisch nicht zu vernachlässigende Nation und ich denke, dass das Volk ebenso stark für ihre Mannschaft die Fahnen schwingt wie wir. Von daher würden wir nur den Ukrainern schaden, wenn wir die EM boykottieren und nichts an der politischen Richtung des Lukaschenkos ändern. Andererseits könnte er die EM als Propaganda missbrauchen, was natürlich auch nicht vorzuziehen wäre. Von daher wäre es eventuell sinnvoll, die Spiele stattfinden zulassen mit einem freundlichen Brief, dass er doch bitte seine Einstellung ändern solle und sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, ihm die Eishockey WM (oder EM?) zu entziehen, die ihm ja angeblich sehr am Herzen liegt. 

Aber wie gesagt schwieriges Thema. 

Ps: WTF nochmal. Wie kann die WM in Katar stattfinden? 0.o Was haben die denn mit Fussball am Hut, außer, dass sie einigen gewissen Prollvereinen kräftige Geldspritzen gaben?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr schwierige Geschichte.

Man kann die Ukrainer nicht gänzlich abstrafen, in dem man die EM dort torpediert! Wen trifft denn das wirklich? Na die Ukrainer selbst. Die eine Hälfte möchte auch nicht, daß die Timoschenko im Knast sitzt; die andere Hälfte ist eher so phlegmatisch, wie die Russen. 

Die ukrainische Bevölkerung ist von der Stimmung her sehr stolz auf die EM. Die bekommen unsere Diskussionen in den Medien und von den Politikern hier auch mit. Allerdings gefiltert, angereichert und instrumentalisiert durch ihre Regierung. Das wird auch so bleiben. Der EM nicht beizuwohnen wäre ein Fehler. Ja, sitzt die Timoschenko, weil man sie als sehr gefährliche Regierungsgegnerin sieht. Aber es wäre eine Einmischung in die inneren Angelegenheiten eines souveränen Staates, wenn man hier deswegen gegen sowas mobil macht; es ist für die Ukraine spürbar, was hier abgeht. Dänemark hat sich auch nicht gegen uns aufgelehnt, als Schröder unbedingt in Afghanien und Kabulistan mitspielen mußte.

Ein Zeichen darf man nur setzen, wenn man alle Fakten kennt und ALLES gegeneinander abgewogen hat. Das ist bei unseren Politikern momentan BRD- oder EU-weit nicht so der Fall. Die freuen sich wieder, daß die Medien was behandeln, was von den tatsächlichen extremen Problemen ablenkt.

Endloses Thema....
Nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Micha77 (9. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiche Meinung bei mir. Das liegt aber nicht nur an Frau Tymoschenko. Sondern daran das die Studenten ausziehen müssen und das die Ukraine Straßenhunde abschlachtet.



Was sollen sie denn sonst machen mit Hunden mit Tollwut??? Wenn du da von einem rudel angegriffen werden würdest hättest du dir auch gewünschtes tot wären.  Die müssen da weg. Die machen alle krank und haben schon genug menschen getötet.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Mai 2012)

In den mir bekannten Meldungen steht davon nichts.
Woher weißt du es?


----------



## Micha77 (9. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> In den mir bekannten Meldungen steht davon nichts.
> Woher weißt du es?



Weil mein Vater sich als wir da im Urlaub waren mit einheimischen unterhalten hat die über das Problem klagten. Meine Mutter wurde früher mal von Hunden angefallen(zwar in Kasachstan, aber da ist es ähnlich). Aber zum Glück könnte sie sich retten. Deswegen denke ich man konnte sie schonungsloser töten aber es muss einfach sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich wenigstens über jedes Spiel freuen was nicht gezeigt wird


----------



## Eftilon (10. Mai 2012)

Mein Senf dazu 

Ich finde das die EM "jetzt" nicht boykotiert werden sollte weil es zu spät ist:

man sollte sich vorher drüber gedanken machen wo man solche Veranstaltungen vergibt, und nicht jetzt weil eine süsse oppositionspolitikerin in der Zelle sitzt. In China sind tausende von Regimegegner im Gefängniss, und trotzdem haben die die Olymischen Spiele bekommen, warum sollte gerade die Ukraine boykotiert werden. Ich finde solch eine aktion würde die glaubwürdigkeit der EU massiv untergraben. Weil es in der Ukraine nix zu holen ist ?

und sagen wir mal ehrlich, egal wie hübsch und unschuldig die Timoschenko auschauen mag, ein kind von traurigkeit war sie nicht.  

Das problem mit den Strassenkötern ist auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt, das jetzt eine massenschlachtung stattfindet finde ich zum kotzen, die haben ja keine politische Lobby die Huntis. Aber das problem ist nicht Ukrainisch, so wars auch in China, in Südafrika, und in Athen. Es muss ein mentalitäts wechsel stattfinden und ebenfalls ist es ein finanzielles problem, eine kastrierung kostet zwischen 50 und 100 Euro, ja auch in armen ländern (zb, Griechenland wo ich herkomme). Die EM zu boykotieren wäre ein zeichen der verachtung gegen der bevölkerung des Landes angesehen und es würde nur unverständniss und wut provozieren, unabhängig ob der boykott sich gegen das Regime richtet.   

eftilon

eftilon


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. Mai 2012)

kann meinen redner über mir nur bei pflichten.

was viel wirklich viele aktuell auser acht lassen. die dame die zu diesem medien spiel aufgerufen hat , und sich in die "mittleids" position bringt , hat millionen von geldern bei seite geschafft und zu lasten der bevölkerung gehandelt.das wurde aufgedeckt und sie muss dafür bestraft werden.das sie von dem volk dann im sinne der gefängniss wärter nit grade nett behandelt wird ist nit schön aber teilweise verständlich , da sie nachweißlich dem ansehen der ukraine geschadet hat , und das mögen die da so gar nicht.


----------

